# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for March 2019

## spellbee2

_Thanks, everyone, for being so understanding when I was unable to post February's tasks due to a family emergency. I have taken steps to improve our voting and thread-making process to reduce the dependency on me and to prevent a similar situation in the future. - spellbee2_



*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Float on air like you do on water IRL. Report feelings. _(Competitively)_
*Basic Task ii* - Tell your happiest memory to materialize in front of you. What appears? _(Letaali)_

*Advanced Task i* - Transform your arms into wings and fly. Report feelings of your wings you have created for yourself. _(Competitively)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Go to an electrical power substation and take a big bite out of some of the highly electrified equipment and see what happens. Your bite must get to the actual electrified part, not just the casing around it. _(dreamphibian)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Shrink yourself down and send yourself through the mail, overnight delivery. Report on how the ride was like. _(Ic161)_

*MARCH'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Count your fingers. Do you have any missing? Any extras?
5. Stop and listen to all the sounds you hear. Anything out of the ordinary?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Look in a mirror. Do you look like you do normally?

----------


## Lang

For my task, I'm curious about how you feel as you are shrinking. Sorry, Don't over think it!! However, I would love to see your dream point of view because my lucid experience is probably way different from you. 

1.) How do you go about shrinking? Basically, how do you shrink? 

2.) Does it tingling as you shrink? What does it feel like you are shrinking smaller and smaller? Or does it happen so quickly that you don't have time to feel it? 
3.) Look around you, what does everything feel like all around you? Do the people look huge? Or do you see DC's in your dreams the same size as you? (Like that "Downsizing" movie with Matt Damon)

4.) When you go into a package, a box or anything else that you can think of, how big is the container compare to you?

5.) What else is in the box beside you?

6.) Does everything sound bigger? 

7.) When you are so small, how do you go move around the dream? Is it easy? Is it hard?

8.) Do you come across animals, birds, and other things?

9.) Who are you going to send the package to? It's a business package? Is it a care package? Is it a revenge package?

Sorry!! *Jumps back into her matchbox house*

----------


## spellbee2

Tasks are now open for everyone. Good luck!

----------


## ZAD

My first Task of the Month! 


*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task i -- completed March 3_: 




_Advanced Task i - Transform your arms into wings and fly. Report feelings of your wings you have created for yourself. (Competitively)_

Midnight/Morning of March 3rd:
I went to sleep around midnight and had a few nonlucid dreams. Woke up at 5:30am and stayed up until around 6:30, sat on the couch listening to music for maybe 30m-1h after that, and finally went back to sleep on the couch instead of the bed, thinking about lucid dreaming with the wing goal vaguely on my mind (I was more focused on my main goal, to phase through the ground as many times as I can and report the levels I reach as I go deeper and deeper).

I first had a nonlucid in which I was offered the choice of being tortured by former classmate K, or locked in the room while the water slowly rose; this was because I shot their leader in the face with a plastic shotgun/scifi gun. I ended up stabbing K with his torture implements, but quickly realized when he retaliated that I could feel pain! I remember thinking "I shouldn't feel pain, this is a dream!" without actually becoming lucid.  :Picard face palm:  After this I had 3 pervy lucids, which were interesting not for their content, but for the fact that I kept losing the dream and then picking it right back up again through continuous DEILD; in all it was probably closer to 9 dreams since each was continued a couple of times (although I still count them as only 1 dream each, due to them having continuous content).

Finally, I found myself in a hotel balcony overlooking a humongous parking lot and some strip malls to the far left. I quickly became lucid as there was this orange/yellow "twilight" quality of light falling over the area. This reminded me of the wing goal, since I was debating last night about what color my wings should be and decided on beige. On this cue, I pulled my arms back and out of sight and transformed them into wings via expectation. When I brought them back into view, I saw extremely long (probably 5 foot wings on either side) beige/cream white feathered wings on either side! The wings didn't have any markings and were a solid color, but the twilight had a beautiful effect on them. By my action of bringing the wings into view I actually had flapped them hard enough to gain some air speed and I launched off from the balcony.

The flight/"control scheme" was not as intuitive as simply flying Superman style; it seemed like I was being pulled upward and to my right by a thermal draft. The control of the wing made sense as far as joints go *(link to relevant image)*, except that movements at the wrist (my "dream wrist") did nothing, only movements at the elbow (my "dream humerus and radius/ulna"). However, I was at the mercy of the drafts.

I continued up for a good while until I reached the breakthrough point of the clouds, which looked like the clouds from LoZ: Skyward Sword (I just started replaying this game to finally finish it). Much like the game, flapping my wings seemed to take me higher up, but the direction was hard to change. I continued up through the clouds, and I was struck by their beauty. My body really felt the wind pushing me back and forth at this point -- an amazing feeling. The higher I got the more intense the wind felt. At this point I had some feelings of body duality where I could feel my waking body lying still as my dream body was being pushed around; this was probably because I was in a strange position and had been sleeping for a while at this point. This only threw me off for a few seconds though, and I quickly got back into the hang of flying; at this point I had a bit more control over direction. The feeling of ascending was exhilarating and I decided to go as high as I could go.

Soon I reached some form of outer space (although there were still clouds for some reason). Behind a thin layer of clouds I could see a large Earth with 7 or 8 moon-sized earths orbiting around it like a ring; they were tightly packed together with about half an Earth-moon's space between them, and they seemed to be suspended on a thin black ring like a mobile. I awoke from my first dream at this point, but quickly re-entered it via DEILD. In the dream I re-entered, I was just descending from the clouds on one of the smaller Earth-moons and I quickly landed on a parking lot along a small town road; it may have been for a coffee shop or auto shop, or maybe even a warehouse. Across the street there were some trees and maybe a church, and I intuited that further down the road there was a rural residential section, however I woke up fairly quickly.

----------


## Lang

Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...019-nap-86518/

----------


## MadMonkey

I'll try the floating on air task. It reminds me of how it felt to fly for the first time!

----------


## oolally

This is cool! I like how there are tasks for absolute beginners  :smiley:  

My goal is to be lucid long enough to look at the floor and touch it - super exciting haha!

----------


## Lang

No grammar check. forgive me... To sick to do so. 
_
ALL TASK OF THE MONTH and ONE TASK OF THE YEAR COMPLETED FOR ME!!_
HERE https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...019-nap-86531/
HERE https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...019-nap-86518/
HERE:https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...-1-2019-86486/
TOTY one-star wing. HERE: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...-7-2019-86530/ and https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ml#post2232758

----------


## RelicWraith

I just got advance i this morning. What a relief; I've not quite lost my mojo yet!


*Spoiler* for _Advance Task i - Transform arms into wings and fly_: 



The visuals were dim. I was wandering around in a poor, lightless suburban neighborhood during the dead of night. Old pick-up trucks and SUVs were parked on the roads. Soon, I heard music sounding, discerning it as a song from Dyna Brothers. This tune brought instant awareness.

Recalling the TOTMs, I began reshaping my arms. I first changed my forearms into helicopter propellers on metal poles. Raising them above my head, I spun the blades. When it first started, this felt as if my wrists were spinning full circle, though I lost sensation once they spun too quickly to see. Soon after, I was able to hover in place a few feet above the ground.

But, before I went far, I'd recalled I needed wings, not rotors. And so, after landing, I changed my arms into the wings of fighter jets, the thrusters themselves where my armpits would be. I ran as fast as I could. That is to say, not fast at all, given how clumsy these rigid wings were. It felt as if I'd large kites tied on my arms, which themselves were bound on makeshift, heavy wooden splints. Anyway, I activated the thrusters through will alone. It felt as if blasts of compressed air were shooting behind me. Steadily, my feet got off the ground.

I wasn't really elevating too quickly, barely making it above 12 ft. within thirty seconds time. Impatient, I instantly changed myself into a human-sized fighter jet proper. I zoomed around the area, looking for something to asplode with extreme prejudice. But, besides houses and cars, there wasn't anything of interest. I flew around for two minutes before giving up the search.


Link to DJ Entry: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fir...stories-86567/

----------


## Lang

> I just got advance i this morning. What a relief; I've not quite lost my mojo yet!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Advance Task i - Transform arms into wings and fly_: 
> 
> 
> 
> The visuals were dim. I was wandering around in a poor, lightless suburban neighborhood during the dead of night. Old pick-up trucks and SUVs were parked on the roads. Soon, I heard music sounding, discerning it as a song from Dyna Brothers. This tune brought instant awareness.
> 
> ...



Congrats!! Keep up the great work!!

----------


## ZenLD

Hey guys, I know it's a bit late but, I managed to finally do the beginner task! (DJ will be updated later today) 

I know the beginner tasks are usually the same probably for April too, but April ones arent here yet. Should I post it here or wait until the April TOTM thread comes up? 

Thanks for the help  ::D:

----------


## Lang

I would PM Spellbee about that. I don't know.

----------


## ZenLD

> I would PM Spellbee about that. I don't know.



Thanks! I'll try to pm later  :smiley:

----------

